# Gleichlauf



## maniac (10 April 2008)

hallo leute

hab da mal ne frage:

gibt es einen regler (fu oder so) mit dem ich zwei drehstrom asyncron motore im gleichlauf betreiben kann?

mfg


----------



## wincc (10 April 2008)

meinst du zwei motoren an einem FU?


----------



## maniac (10 April 2008)

ja und nein

wenn es geht dann ja und wenn nicht auch egal. dann nehme ich halt zwei. wollte nur mal wissen ob sowas geht und wenn ja von welcher firma es sowas gibt.es sind motoren mit 0.55 kw.


----------



## Assassin153 (10 April 2008)

Mit ABB FU's funktioniert das sehr gut!

Ein FU wird als Master z.b. über Profibus gesteuert, der Zweite ist per LWL an den ersten angebunden, und folgt dann den vorgaben des ersten FU


----------



## wincc (10 April 2008)

Naja mit 2 FU´s ist das kein problem.  Das kann ABB SEW Siemens Danfoss  

Sollen die Beiden Fu´s geregelt werden oder recht es wenn der Leitantrieb per Schütz eingeschaltet wird und ungeregelt ist?
Dann könntest du mit Drehzahlaufnehmer am ersten Motor den 2ten per FU nachführen..... 1 Fu gespart


----------



## maniac (10 April 2008)

danke für eure lösungen.
also ich würde einen siemens nehmen. welcher micro master kann das genau. 

mfg


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 April 2008)

maniac schrieb:


> ..gibt es einen regler (fu oder so) mit dem ich zwei drehstrom asyncron motore im gleichlauf betreiben kann?..


Was verstehst du unter "Gleichlauf"?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## wincc (10 April 2008)

willst du 1 oder 2 Micromaster nehmen ? 

was ist denn genau der zweck deiner 2 Motoren ? wie genau soll der gleichlauf sein?


----------



## maniac (11 April 2008)

ich fahre zwei ketten die unterschiedliche gechwindigkeiten fahren. das problem ist das ich sie alle 10 minuten sycen. muß. das heist eine kette muß für 20 sec stehen bleiben.


mfg


----------



## Perfektionist (11 April 2008)

kannst Du das mal etwas ausführlicher darstellen? Mit den Brocken, die Du uns da hinwirfst wird das nur Rätselraten und kommt nichts bei raus.


----------

